# (petit) ami, (petite) amie / copain, copine



## Eloy1988

J'ai plusieurs questions par rapport à ces tres mots:

D'abord j'aimerais savoir s'il y a des différences entre eux.
Ensuite, j'ai entendu dire qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'on a un petit ami si l'on n'est plus jeune, c'est-à-dire qu'on ne peut pas appeller quelqu'un qui a 37 ans, par exemple, mon petit ami.
Finalement, ici en France, je crois que "ami" et "copain" ne veulent vraiment dire ça mais plutôt un petit ami. Par exemple, si l'on dit: Je te présente mon ami/copain Charles", beaucoup de personnes vont croire que c'est mon petit ami et non pas seulement un ami à moi. Etes vous d'accord avec ce que je viens de dire? Si vous l'êtes, pourriez-vous me donner des mots où il n'y ait cette ambiguïté?

Merci à tous à l'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est vrai qu'on dira "petit ami" pour quelqu'un de jeune, mais il n'est pas interdit de le dire pour des gens plus âgés.

Ensuite, si on dit "je te présente *un(e) *ami(e)", ce sera plutôt un signe d'amitié, si on dit "je te présente *mon/ma *copain/copine", ce sera compris comme le/la petit(e) ami(e).


----------



## snarkhunter

Une fois de plus, le sens réel du mot utilisé dépend beaucoup du contexte "matériel".

C'est surtout vrai dans le cas de "ami(e)".

"_C'est *un(e)* ami(e)_" a un sens très général.

Mais "_C'est *mon* ami(e)_" se réfère _presque_ toujours à une relation sentimentale. Pour ma part, je trouve d'ailleurs cette expression irritante, parce que je la vois avant tout comme une façon de ne pas exprimer une vérité simple en des termes simples.

Mais on doit peut-être considérer que, "un ami", c'est un "petit ami" qui a grandi !


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai que _petit ami _ne s'emploie guère pour des adultes, dont on suppose qu'ils ont des relations amoureuses plus "sérieuses" que les jeunes. De plus, _petit ami _me semble un peu désuet, de nos jours, surtout parmi les jeunes. J'imagine assez bien une grand-mère demander à son petit-fils s'il a une petite amie, mais pas des jeunes entre eux. Ceux-ci parleront plus volontiers de leur _copain/copine_ ou de leur _mec/meuf_ (ou tout autre terme d'argot signifiant _homme/femme_ : _ma gonzesse, mon keum..._). Au Québec, je crois que _mon cheum _et_ ma blonde _sont encore très en vogue.

Les personnes un peu plus âgées, susceptibles de vivre en couple, parleront de leur _ami(e)_, ou de leur _compagnon/compagne _s'ils partagent effectivement le même toit.

Comme les autres l'ont dit, c'est avant tout le possessif qui indique la relation amoureuse. La présence d'un qualificatif pourra cependant nuancer le sens de l'expression :
- _mon meilleur ami _désigne uniquement une relation amicale ;
- _un très bon ami _peut, par euphémisme, désigner un amoureux.


----------



## Eloy1988

Et "copain"? Une amie à moi m'a dit que c'est un vrai ami, quelqu'un qu'on connait depuis beaucoup de temps, une sorte de confidant; mais moi, je pense que c'est juste un ami ou même un petit ami. 
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## tilt

Si on exclut l'amoureux, pour moi, un copain est au contraire quelqu'un d'un peu moins intime qu'un ami.


----------



## Chimel

Je partage tout à fait l'avis de Tilt: il y a dans "ami" une charge émotionnelle plus forte. C'est quelqu'un sur qui on sait (ou on croit savoir?... ) qu'on peut toujours compter.

J'aime cette définition entendue un jour: "Un ami, c'est quelqu'un à qui on peut téléphoner en pleine nuit pour dire qu'on a commis un crime et qui réagit en disant: Bon, qu'est-ce qu'on fait du cadavre?". Reformulée avec _copain_ au lieu de _ami,_ la phrase ne produit pas le même effet.


----------



## santpola

Bonjour à tous, vos pouvez me dire si "copain" peut signifier aussi petit ami ou fiancé? Merci bien


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, "copain" peut être utilisé pour désigner un "petit ami".


----------



## jprr

Oui, évidement tout dépend du contexte.
Parfois "copain" signifie "copain".


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je vous rejoins aujourd'hui, car je suis tombée sur une question du même domaine, en lisant comme titre d'un article:

_Pour monter un projet professionnel,
choisissez des amis et non des copains._

Si j'ai bien compris de vos explications, c'est parce que: avec copain, il y des relations amoureuse mais avec ami, il y a tout simplement une amitié pure qui ne pourrait pas
gâcher l'ambiance professionnelle.

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## Marie3933

Non, il n'est pas question de relation amoureuse. Ici, la différence entre _ami_ et _copain_ réside dans le degré d'amitié et d'intimité (voir post #6). _Ami_ est plus fort que _copain_.
Des copains, on en a beaucoup ; des amis, on les compte sur les doigts de la main.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Marie et merci beaucoup de votre réponse, et comme j'ai compris de vos explications: par "amis" dans le titre on veut dire ceux auxquels on peut se fier et sur lesquels on peut vraiment compter.

Mais encore 2 questions se posent pour moi:

1. Vous voulez dire que *dans ce titre* il n'est pas question de relations amoureuse, mais *en général*, la différence peut être dans les relations amoureuse?
(étant donné que dans le dictionnaire, pour "copain" j'ai trouvé la notion de "l'amour" ou des "relations amoureuses", ce qui ne se trouve pas dans la définition de "ami"!)

2. Peut-on dire que "les amis" peuvent être de même sexe ou de sexe différents, mais "les copains" sont toujours de sexe différent?

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ces deux aussi


----------



## Marie3933

Avec un adjectif possessif (_mon ami, son copain..._), il s'agit d'une relation amoureuse.
Avec l'article indéfini (_un ami_), il s'agit d'amitié.
Mais avec l'article défini, c'est équivoque ; « l'ami le Marie » : on ne sait pas si c'est un ami ou si c'est son amoureux.

2. Non. Le sexe n'entre pas en jeu.


----------



## jprr

Chaton.marchande said:


> _Pour monter un projet professionnel,
> choisissez des amis et non des copains._


Bonjour,
Comme l'a dit Marie, ici* il n'est pas du tout *question de relations amoureuses.

Un copain, c'est quelqu'un avec qui on peut aller au cinéma ou faire la fête, parler de choses et d'autres sans conséquences majeures.
Un ami, on peut lui demander conseil, parce qu'il y a *un degré d'engagement, de sérieux dans la relation et de confiance* qui n'existe pas lorsqu'on parle d'un copain.
Pour _"monter un projet professionnel"_ ... il faut en parler avec des gens en qui on a confiance et qui puissent être de bon conseil, pas des gens avec qui on boit un verre au bistrot de temps en temps


----------



## Gemmenita

Marie3933 said:


> Avec un adjectif possessif (_mon ami, son copain..._), il s'agit d'une relation amoureuse.
> Avec l'article indéfini (_un ami_), il s'agit d'amitié.
> Mais avec l'article défini, c'est équivoque ; « l'ami de Marie » : on ne sait pas si c'est un ami ou si c'est son amoureux.



Merci Marie de les catégoriser, très utile!

Mais deux petites dernières questions dont les réponses mettront fin à mon problème:

1. Si on dit "le copain de Marie", encore on ne sait pas c'est un ami ou si c'est son amoureux.

2. Marie pourrait dire: "C'est ma copine/ mon ami*e*"? (pour "mon amie, je suis sûre que oui, mais pour "ma copine", je suis un peu douteuse!)

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Marie3933

Chaton.marchande said:


> 1. Si on dit "le copain de Marie", encore on ne sait pas c'est un ami ou si c'est son amoureux.


Oui, c'est la même chose qu'avec « l'ami de Marie » ou encore « son ami/son copain » : on ne sait pas.



> 2. Marie pourrait dire: "C'est ma copine/ mon ami*e*"?


Oui, pas de problème. Dans ce cas, les liens sont plus forts, plus exclusifs, que quand on dit « C'est *une* amie / c'est *une* copine ».


----------



## Mabupa

Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur ce thème. 

J'aurais une question. Mettons l'exemple suivant :

"Je te présente mon amie"

Là, comment savoir si la personne me présente son amoureuse ou une vraie amie ? Qu'est-ce qu'on devrait ajouter (enlever, modifier) à cette phrase si on veut indiquer que la personne présentée n'est pas son amoureuse ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne peut le savoir avec certitude sans aucun contexte, mais le possessif suggère a priori qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une petite amie.

Pour lever l'ambiguïté, il suffit d'employer un article indéfini : _Je te présente *une* amie_.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est exact, mais ce "une amie" peut être perçu comme un peu désagréable par l'amie en question ; quoi, juste une amie parmi beaucoup d'autres ?
On lui fera sûrement plus  plaisir en disant : _ma meilleure amie, ma très bonne amie, mon excellente amie..._


----------



## Mabupa

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello et Bezoard, c'est clair maintenant !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Avec « ma meilleure amie », je proposerai aussi « ma grande amie ».


----------

